# Removal of 750D Battery Cover



## PnutButtRjarZ (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey guys.
Looking for a bit of help please.
I bought my wife a battery grip. So I need to remove the battery cover to enable me to fit it.
But for the life of me I can't work out how. I have seen tutorials for the 7D, but not the 750D.
I fear I'll snap the cover trying to remove it. Does anyone has a step by step instruction on how to do it??
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 25, 2017)

Just twist it off.

This video shows how at about the 1:25 mark


----------



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Feb 26, 2017)

If it's anything like my 80D, you open the door, remove the battery and then have it at maybe a 45 degree angle and pull out one side and then the other. It snaps back in like a gopro case door (if you've owned a gopro). There is a spot on the battery grip for you to place the battery door so you don't lose it, so make sure you store it there! And don't crank that grip down to the tripod socket either. Good luck


----------



## PnutButtRjarZ (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks so much for the reply guys.
Got it all sorted.
Just seemed flimsy and I am prone to just breaking things in general lol
Thanks again


----------

